
Study: Citizens United as Bad Corporate Law - Dowwie
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3233118
======
Bucephalus355
Personally I thought the decision was excellent.

It so unleashed a torrent of money into the political system as to make all
money basically worthless. It was a case of massive devaluation of influence
in a sense.

The recent campaigns have been telling. Candidates are losing who are
outspending their opponents $30 million to $2 million (15:1). That should not
be happening. But the influence that money buys you anymore is weak, and if
anything makes you look worse.

It did suck for the first few years with the Koch Brothers, but now even the
Tea Party hates them (thank god).

